# Can anyone recommend a good ADSL router for online gaming ?



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

As the title. 

I've been doing some research and have come across the ASUS ADSL routers being one of the better ones, 
Am I right in thinking this? 

We have 3 pc's at home who all play online games: 

one plays DayZ 
and the other 2 play BF4
At the moment i'm using BT's Standard Home Hub 3 (which overheats and im sure it's only designed for light browsing) 

Any help would be great


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 11, 2014)

Can grab a TP link router, i just replaced my Sky router with a TP-link 1043ND but i have fibre.

Try this one TP-Link W8970

The interface was really fast, good amount of settings and options, even has USB ports
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00ATB28RI/?tag=tec053-21

Loads more on this page depending on your needs
http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/?categoryid=219


----------



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Can grab a TP link router, i just replaced my Sky router with a TP-link 1043ND but i have fibre.
> 
> Try this one TP-Link W8970
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links - i'll have a look 

How are you finding the TP-Link ? any dropouts?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a TP Link also, excellent piece of kit, good price, reliable and easy to set up.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 11, 2014)

R3ign said:


> How are you finding the TP-Link ? any dropouts?


Since i'm using Fibre broadband i have the modem. 
So i cant really comment on that. but this has been rock solid! wifi is strong and the internet is much more stable than with the regular Sky setyp (which is FAR worse than the homehub)!
Ping is also very good.


----------



## R3ign (Mar 12, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Since i'm using Fibre broadband i have the modem.
> So i cant really comment on that. but this has been rock solid! wifi is strong and the internet is much more stable than with the regular Sky setyp (which is FAR worse than the homehub)!
> Ping is also very good.


I've had a look at the TP-Link routers and the critics are giving them on average 8+ out of 10. 
what's the QOS manager like on these routers? also does yours overheat at all ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2014)

R3ign said:


> I've had a look at the TP-Link routers and the critics are giving them on average 8+ out of 10.
> what's the QOS manager like on these routers? also does yours overheat at all ?


They have a simulator to see what the interface looks like: http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/emulators/

I installed DD-WRT immediately so i didn't look at the QOS page unfortunately
I've got 3 PCs wired in and around 3-7 wireless devices and mine gets slightly warm under massive loads. they are really quite well made routers.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 12, 2014)

srly. biggest difference between adsl box are confs and firewall.
No mater what u buy u cant see difference, its all about conf


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2014)

arskatb said:


> srly. biggest difference between adsl box are confs and firewall.
> No mater what u buy u cant see difference, its all about conf


OP just wants to know what brands are good, hardware wise! TP-link isn't not bad at all for the price IMO, and they are not far behind Asus for less than half the cost.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 12, 2014)

ReadThis


----------



## DLGenesis (Mar 12, 2014)

BiPAC 7800N


----------



## R3ign (Mar 12, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> They have a simulator to see what the interface looks like: http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/emulators/
> 
> I installed DD-WRT immediately so i didn't look at the QOS page unfortunately
> I've got 3 PCs wired in and around 3-7 wireless devices and mine gets slightly warm under massive loads. they are really quite well made routers.



Great thanks! that's handy.


----------



## minabasla (Mar 27, 2014)

Cisco is the best ADSL router..


----------



## KineticSy (Apr 7, 2014)

minabasla said:


> Cisco is the best ADSL router..


LOLface


----------



## arskatb (Apr 7, 2014)

KineticSy said:


> LOLface


??**??


----------



## KineticSy (Apr 7, 2014)

Personally i'd go with a Draytek the 2830 is pretty good with excellent Wifi


----------

